# Core 2 Duo Kernel Setup

## Roux

Hi!

Ich bin gerade dabei Gentoo zu installieren und habe ein Core 2 Duo E8400. Nun meine Fragen:

In der make.conf hab ich bei CHOST "i686-pc-linux-gnu" reingeschrieben, ist das richtig?

Dann wollte ich meinen Kernel konfigurieren, was für eine "Prozessorfamilie" muss ich dort wählen?

Danke,

Roux

----------

## rc

Hi,

 *Roux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In der make.conf hab ich bei CHOST "i686-pc-linux-gnu" reingeschrieben, ist das richtig?
> 
> 

 

An CHOST solltest du, so wie es in der make.conf des jeweiligen Stage Archivs, das du runtergeladen hast, eingetragen ist, nichts ändern.

Wenn du also mit "reingeschrieben" meinst, dass du das so übernommen hast, wie es "voreingestellt" war, ist das in Ordnung.

 *Roux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann wollte ich meinen Kernel konfigurieren, was für eine "Prozessorfamilie" muss ich dort wählen?
> 
> 

 

```

(X) Core 2/newer Xeon

```

Gruß

rc

----------

## skydoom

da hätte ich noch ne frage nebenbei.

Wenn man die minimal-gentoo-disc startet, dann erscheinen ja oberhalb des bildschirms, pinguine.

Ist es nicht so, dass ein Pinguin ein Prozessor entspricht, zwei Pinguine zwei Prozessoren?

Weil bei meinem Intel Core2Duo zeigt er zwei Pinguine an, also entspricht es wohl doch den Kernen?

Irgendwie hab ich da was falsch verstanden...

grüße

dennis

----------

## rc

@skydoom

Ist zwar OffTopic aber "jain" die Anzahl der "Tuxe", die angezeigt werden entspricht der Anzahl der Kerne.

In wie weit man jetzt zwischen "Kern" und "Prozessor" differenziert weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Im Endeffekt ist ein Core2Duo nichts anderes, als zwei CPUs in einem einem Chip/Gehäuse.

Diese CPUs können sich evtl. noch Ressourcen wie z.B. FSB oder Cache teilen sind aber ansonsten vollkommen eigenständig.

Ein Sonderfall sind hier Geschichten wie z.B. Hyperthreading, bei denen dem OS vorgekaukelt wird, es wären mehr phyische Kerne da, als es wirklich sind.

Hier wird AFAIK die Zahl der logischen Kerne angezeigt.

Auf der anderen Seite hat es auch schon "Prozessoren" gegeben, bei denen einfach mehrere kleinere/ältere Prozessoren "zusammengeklebt"

und in ein gemeinsames Gehäuse gesteckt wurden.

Edit: sollte diese "Frage nebenbei" nicht in einen eigenen Thread im Diskussionsforum abgespalten werden?

----------

